# A que aparato electronico le puedo quitar un regulador 7805



## elduke (Sep 17, 2013)

como un dvd o un lector de pc... etc ...


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 17, 2013)

a una fuente de 5 volts.....


----------



## elduke (Sep 17, 2013)

gracias solaris yo nose mucho de electronica y espero aprender mucho aqui en este foro


----------



## elgriego (Sep 17, 2013)

elduke dijo:


> como un dvd o un lector de pc... etc ...




Hola ,A un conversor de catv,y tambien a algunos televisores.

Saludos.


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 17, 2013)

que quieres armar con el 7805?


----------



## elduke (Sep 17, 2013)

estaba viendo en youtube como hacer un cargador movil de celular con bateria de 9voltios de las cuadradas y decia que tenia que tener un 7805 para convertir los 9 volts a 5 vots


----------



## analogico (Sep 17, 2013)

elduke dijo:


> estaba viendo en youtube como hacer un cargador movil de celular con bateria de 9voltios de las cuadradas y decia que tenia que tener un 7805 para convertir los 9 volts a 5 vots


con  4 pilas de las cilindricas y ahorras todos los circuitos


----------



## elduke (Sep 17, 2013)

pero hacer eso no me quemaria el celular al no usar el 7805??




```
pero hacer eso no me quemaria el celular al no usar el 7805??
```
 nooo


----------



## fernandob (Sep 17, 2013)

las baterias de celular usualmente son de tipo 3,6v .

asi que necesitas que tu cargador de mas tension , para ser capaz de cargar  al celu.

luego una simple R. serie limitadora y asunto totalmente arreglado, nada de regulador 05 ni pavadas.

ahora bien :
vas a cargar tu celular en la calle, la cuarta dimension, en e desierto, en un  bote en alta mar ??? ..........lejos de cualquier enchufe....?? .
vas a llevar con tigo el celular y ademas otra bateria............
se vuelve una opcion el decir:
y si llevo una segunda bateria de ese mismo celular cargada ??? 

caso contrario el comprar bateria de mas tension que la de el celu pero  RECARGABLE .......por que no es buen negocio andar descargando baterias caras no recargables para cargar una que si es recargable.........

se entiende ???


----------



## analogico (Sep 17, 2013)

bueno 4 baterias recargables normales 1,2*4= 4,8V


----------



## Edwar09 (Sep 18, 2013)

Pues compra el 7805 en cualquier tienda de electronica, aqui en mexico cuestan entre 10 y 15 pesos


----------



## fernandob (Sep 18, 2013)

el tema es entrar en el celu , con la fichita.


----------



## elduke (Sep 21, 2013)

pero nadie rresponde ami pregunta ¿donde aque aparato le puedo quitar un 7805?


----------



## Scooter (Sep 22, 2013)

Nadie "rresponde atu" pregunta porque nadie lo sabe con certeza; puede estar en casi cualquier aparato pero puede haber cualquier otro estabilizador de tensión .


----------



## palurdo (Sep 22, 2013)

elduke dijo:


> pero nadie rresponde ami pregunta ¿donde aque aparato le puedo quitar un 7805?



En una fuente ATX de las primeras de 200 - 250W (cuando los primeros pentium II y los MMX) el Vusb se regula con un 7805. Acercate a un cementerio de ordenadores y podrás conseguir fuentes antiguas.

Además las fuentes de impresoras antiguas también tienen varios reguladores, entre ellos el 7805.

Cualquier cosa antigua que tenga algo de digital tendrá el 7805 (por ejemplo consolas antiguas, ordenadores antituos, etc).


----------



## Scooter (Sep 22, 2013)

En lo último que he destripado no era un 7805, era un L4974 lo que generaba los 5V


----------

